
Metrocard Hack [video] - djsumdog
https://www.instagram.com/p/BOs3vpxBlnA/
======
djsumdog
There is a rap song to go with it:

[https://soundcloud.com/thebluehundreds/metrocard-
song](https://soundcloud.com/thebluehundreds/metrocard-song)

------
nerflad
Does this count as Full Disclosure?

------
jungletek
Any non-Facebook mirror?

